# Problem finding holster



## Thunderbird Fan (Nov 9, 2007)

I am specifically looking for a Safariland Duty Holster Level II for my recently purchased Springfield .45 XD 5" tactical. The holster must accept the Surefire X200 or X300 light. I was told by the gunstore that I bought the gun from that Safariland makes the holster and that they were just out of them. Now I'm being told that Safariland doesn't make one for the 5". I've tried for the last week and a half to get a hold of someone at Safariland to find out and no one answers the phone nor have they responded to my e-mail. 
If anyone here can maybe shed some light as to wether or not Safariland makes this holster would be great.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't see a fit for the 5" XD with a light on the Safariland fit chart, found here: http://www.safariland.com/info/willfit.aspx. It shows a fit for the 4" with a light, but not the 5".


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Try Don Hume. They make a few holsters for handguns with headlights.
http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsPage.cfm?ProductID=21


----------



## Thunderbird Fan (Nov 9, 2007)

Spoke to a Safariland Rep today and they said the holster might be available in a month or two. So if the gun industry is like aviation that equates to maybe three or four months, a release on the fifth month,and a six to twelve month back order. I'm being obnoxious, but probably not to far from the truth.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunderbird Fan said:


> Spoke to a Safariland Rep today and they said the holster might be available in a month or two. So if the gun industry is like aviation that equates to maybe three or four months, a release on the fifth month,and a six to twelve month back order. I'm being obnoxious, but probably not to far from the truth.


Perhaps, though that estimate does coincide with SHOT Show, so maybe they plan to introduce it then.


----------

